# Abandoned Hospital



## Chris Stegner (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently shot an old abandoned hospital. Had a blast! My 16 year old was with me and he enjoyed it as much as I did, if not more. My only problem was that once we snuck in I realized I should have brought my tripod, which was sitting in the car 100 feet away, but I didn't want to chance going in a second time once I was there. I ended up hand-holding stuff I normally would have sued the tripod for, but that won't be a problem next time.

I know they are rather saturated and some grain in some of them, but I think it works with the subject matter.

One more note on the photographs. Youll see that quite a few of them  appear twice in the gallery. I have included the original photos as well as my attempt  at a ghostly filtered effect version. Due to the lack of light and  contrast I have attempted to enhance the images to bring out the erie  atmosphere of the place. Id like some feedback on the filtered images  if youre willing to comment.

Here's the gallery if you'd like to view more: Chris Stegner - BluegrassPhotography.Net | Abandoned Hayswood Hospital

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## sojourn (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't know what the fascination is that we have with such old and abused places, but I know that they interest me, and I like your images.

You can feel a lot of 'ghosts' in those images.


----------



## Dean Baron (Mar 18, 2010)

sojourn said:


> I don't know what the fascination is that we have with such old and abused places, but I know that they interest me, and I like your images.
> 
> You can feel a lot of 'ghosts' in those images.


 
That's exactly how I feel too. Very cool pics!


----------



## cogi59 (Mar 18, 2010)

really cool shots.. love em :thumbup:


----------



## rallysman (Mar 18, 2010)

That's fascinating. I work on medical equipment for a living so I love seeing pictures like this. That old OR is nuts.


----------



## biggbird (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome stuff mate, always love seeing a bit of urbex! a great find! i imagine you plan on returning? i know that once i find something like that, i can't help but go back


----------



## ocular (Mar 19, 2010)

Neato


----------



## ThornleyGroves (Mar 20, 2010)

very nice!


----------

